# Truly Awesome Watch Photography



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Enjoy

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=489447

http://watchinghorology.com/


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, awesome indeed, now where did I put my 1970s polaroid


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally someone noticed


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, and obviously not as easy as it looks :notworthy:


----------

